# Here comes the weight



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I had a TT 2 years ago this month. I never suffered from any thyroid symptoms before they removed my thyroid and it was removed due to a large goiter. Ever since then things have been a rollar coaster ride from me and just when I was starting to feel better...there goes my TSH again! This past summer 2014 I was feeling amazing and my TSH was 1.89. My endo was pleased and didn't want to see me again till this April. However, come October I started too feel lousy but yet I waited to call my endo. In December, I gave in and called my doctor and I had blood work which showed my TSH was 5.5. So she raised my dose to 175 of synthroid. I went back six weeks later and my TSH didn't budge! It was 5.4!!! She she raised it again. Well to make a long story short I still feel terrible and now I have gained 10 lbs in one month! I'm a small woman and I'm what my family and friends term "health freak". I work out 6 days a week and eat very healthy (no sugars, white carbs. lots of greens, veggies, fruits). I'm just really upset that my clothes are not fitting and that I no longer look like the fit woman I work hard to be. Any suggestions or advice?

I go back for my next blood test this week.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Biggest suggestion: never dose by TSH. What does your other blood work look like?


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I can relate to the weight gain! I've been told that taking T3 (Cytomel) can help with the weight. I've only been on meds about 5 weeks so I can't really say yet because I keep gaining! However, if your TSH isn't budging I bet you have a hard time converting T4 to T3. Not a doctor but in the research I've done it seems that taking both Synthroid and Cytomel is the best option. That's what my Endo is doing for me. It might be a good idea to ask. Good luck!


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

She will only test TSH! So frustrating because I have asked her about taking a T3 and she told me that she never prescribes a T3 because after some time it has shown that it doesn't work. I waited over a year to see this endo and she doesn't seem to go off anything other than TSH. She never test T3 or RT3. My step mom is Hypo and said she didn't feel better until they gave her a T3. So I have a feeling this may be an issue I have to press with her. I dislike being this heavy and work way too hard to not be fit.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

The thyroid is a gland that needs specific ingredients. The key is nurture it. Wheat or gluten on any form sorry tears it apart. You can eat many things good for your thyroid, the key is though it takes very little of the wrong thing to destroy it. And I mean very little.

Why is working out 6 days a week good? When does your body ever get to rest? Example you can get very inflamed since you are constantly tearing down you body, that;s when the cells are inflamed then the thyroid hormone T3 cannot get into the cell. For example. Just some thoughts 

Typically they have found the thyroid only causes about 10 pounds of weight gain in folks with thyroid issues, it's other underlying causes that cause the rest, other health issues, etc

I would read this if you feel like it.

http://chriskresser.com/thyroid


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would start searching asap for a new doctor. This one obviously does not know what she's going if she's treating a post-TT patient by TSH only. I'm betting your Free T3 is really low and that's causing most if not all of your issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If I were you; I would not stay with this doctor. She is keeping you sick.

Please read the above. And you need the FREE T3 test; not the Total 3.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Biggest suggestion: never dose by TSH. What does your other blood work look like?


What should one dose by?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Free t4 and free t3.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Free t4 and free t3.


Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure thing! Make sure those values are at least 50% of the range, preferably more like 75%.


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Sure thing! Make sure those values are at least 50% of the range, preferably more like 75%.


Sadly, if they aren't, my doctor won't do anything about it if it's within her range. :T


----------

